# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الفتاة المسلمة >  حكــــم لبـــس العبـــاءة المطـــرزة

## المعدن النفيس

*بسـم الله الـرحمـن الـرحيـم**السـلام عليكـم ورحمـة الله وبـركـاتـه
*
س : ما حكم لبس العباءة التي في أطرافها أو أكمامها قيطان أو غيره ؟


ج : محرم حيث إنه يؤدي إلى الفتنة .
فيا أختي المسلمة حكِّمي عقلك وفكري ومعِّني في لبسك للعباءة ،
فهل يُعقل أن تستري الزينة بزينة أخرى ، وهل شُرع الحجاب إلا لإخفاء تلك الزينة ؟!!
فلنكن على بينة من أمرنا . ولنعلم أن أعداء الإسلام يحيكون ضدنا مؤامرة على الحجاب .
فيا أيتها المسلمة أنقذي نفسك فإن متاع الدنيا قليل والآخرة خير لمن اتقى ،
فلا تغتري بمالك ولا جمالك ، فإن ذلك لا يغني عنك من الله شيئاً !! 
وأني أنذرك وأحذرك بأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد عرضت عليه النار ورأى أكثر أهلها النساء،
وأنذرك بأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال في النساء وأنت إحداهن :
" اتقوا الدنيا واتقوا النساء فإن أول فتنة بني إسرائيل كانت في النساء" 
وأنقذي نفسك من النار ، واعلمي أنك أعجز من أن تطيقي عذاب النار ،
فإن الجبال لو سيرت في النار لذابت ، 
فأين أنت من الجبال الراسيات والصم الشامخات ؟ 
أنقذي نفسك من النار واستجيبي لمنادي الحق ،
واعلمي أن من ترك شيئاً لله عوَّضه الله خيراً منه . 
وأن الآخرة هي مسعانا وإن طالت الآمال في الدنيا ،
فماذا تريدين من هذه العباءة المزركشة التي تشترينها بالمئات 
وأنت توضعين في القبر في كفن من أرخص الأقمشة ، 
فهل تنفعك هذه العباءة في ظلمة القبر؟!!فتذكري نفسك وأنت في هذا الموضع . 
[الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ]
**********
*من مواضيعي
عباااءة يلزمهـا عباااءه**أعمــال تعمليهــا يبنـي الله لكِ بيتــا في الجنــة*
*هل تعلمي أين تضعي ذنوبك وأنتي فـِي صلاتك؟؟
لا تقعد قعـدة المغضوب عليهم
أنواع السيئااات الجااارية
كل خمسة أيام نعيش في قصر
جاء يوم القيامة وهي بين عينيهطهروا أفواهكم للقرآن
لماذا نقوم بعد الصلاة مباشرة ؟
**قضاء الصلاة الفائتة* 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نَفَحاتُُ إلى الأخوات الداعيات 
كيف نثقف النساء دينياً 
أحكام تخص المرأة 
لباس المرأة أمام المرأة 
حكم استمرار الدورة الشهرية أكثر من 10 أيام 
حق المرأة في تزويج نفسها دون تدخل وليها 
خطوات الاغتسال من الجنابة بالترتيب 
ما هي صفات النساء الصالحات ؟ 
كيف يكون بر الوالدين بعد وفاتهما 
هل يكلف الله نفسا فوق طاقتها

----------


## نتاليا

جزاك الله خير 

لان بعض الفئات لا تحب النصيحة الله يهديهم

----------


## امراه

يزاج الله خير
اللهم اهددنا لما تحب وترضى

----------


## المعدن النفيس

وجزاكن خيرا مثله
شكرا ع مروركن غالياتي
اللهم اجعلنا ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه

----------


## مندوبة جدة

اللهم ابعدنا من الفتن يااارب

----------


## الم الندم

يزاج الله خير

----------


## المعدن النفيس

اللهم آمين
شكرا ع مرورج الغالية

----------


## unique flower

اللهم ابعدنا من الفتن يااارب

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> اللهم ابعدنا من الفتن يااارب


اللهم آمين
شكرا ع مرورج العطر

----------


## المعدن النفيس

اللهم اجعلنا ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه

----------


## ع ـيميه

يـزآاج الله خيـر اختي

الله يهدينا ويهدي الجميع يارب

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> يـزآاج الله خيـر اختي
> 
> الله يهدينا ويهدي الجميع يارب


ويزاج خيرا يالغالية
اللهم آمين 
شكرا لمرورج العطر

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> اللهم ابعدنا من الفتن يااارب


اللهم آمين
شكرا لمرورج العطر

----------


## أم عذور

يزاج الله خير اختي

هالفئه وايد منتشره

الله يهدي الجميع

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> يزاج الله خير اختي
> 
> هالفئه وايد منتشره
> 
> الله يهدي الجميع


ويزاج خيرا يالغالية
هيه وايد منهن
اللهم آمين
اللهم اجعلنا ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه

----------


## أم زمرده

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## munamoor

_الحمد لله عبايتي على أليلسات مع الحريم و الزيارات البس اي عباية لان كلنا حريم 
اما في المولات و غيره احب العادي_

----------


## السعمرانه

يزااج الله اللف خير 

عن نفسي البس العباة الساااده حق الطلعات والكشخه بين الحريم 
الله يهدي الجميع آمين

----------


## عنود الحب

يزاج الله خير

الحمدلله .. قبل كنت البس اشيا ملونه فالاماكن العامه بس الله هداني الحمدلله وقمت البس اسود ف اسود

----------


## bnoOta Stylsh

جزاك الله خيرا و وفقك لما يحبه و يرضاه

----------


## Hudaa8

بصراحه مابقول ماألبس أنا واايد أحب أكشخ و هاي مشكلتي 
يعني مايعيبني أي شي أحب أكون ستايل و الحين بعد العباه المطرزه حرام
يعني ع قد ماأقدر أحاول كل عبيه يكونون وساع 
أدعولي خواتي والله أحس بتأنيب الظمير

----------


## meme sho

وفقك الله اتصدقين انا من متى ابغي انزل موضوع عن هذا الامر بس يوم نزلته حذفوه لان كان مقطع صوتي فيه مسجل فيه بن شخص ورقم تليفونه 
الله يوفقج وان شاء الله بنمشي في الدرب 
وجريب بفصل السدال وبشتري النقاب وبخش المفاتن

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> _الحمد لله عبايتي على أليلسات مع الحريم و الزيارات البس اي عباية لان كلنا حريم 
> اما في المولات و غيره احب العادي_


الحمد لله
لازم تكون العباة أسود في أسود للمولات والطلعات اللي يكون فيها رياييل يطالعونها
أنا شفت بعض الحريم يلبسن عباءة فيها حركات تطريز وغيره ويغطونها بخمار بحيث ما يبين أنها لابسة
عباءة مطرزة ولما تكون عند الحريم أو أعراس تفسخ الخمار عشان يبين التطريز والحركات .

شكرا لمرورج العطر يالغالية

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> يزااج الله اللف خير 
> 
> عن نفسي البس العباة الساااده حق الطلعات والكشخه بين الحريم 
> الله يهدي الجميع آمين


ويزاج خيرا يالغالية
الحمد لله
اللهم آمين
شكرا لمرورج العطر

----------


## meme sho

ليج ما رديتي على رايي

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> وفقك الله اتصدقين انا من متى ابغي انزل موضوع عن هذا الامر بس يوم نزلته حذفوه لان كان مقطع صوتي فيه مسجل فيه بن شخص ورقم تليفونه 
> الله يوفقج وان شاء الله بنمشي في الدرب 
> وجريب بفصل السدال وبشتري النقاب وبخش المفاتن


آمين ويوفقج لما يحبه ويرضاه
جزاج الله خيرا
لازم يالغالية تتخذي خطوة سريعة 
ولا نسوف لأن اللي تفتن الرجال تآخذ وزرها ووزرهم لأنها أهي اللي فتنتهم

جعلني الله وياكن ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> ليج ما رديتي على رايي


عصبتي لا تزعلين
اسمحيلي أرد أول باول
وليس تهاونا مني
موفقة بارك الله فيج

----------


## ابتســــــم

الله يجعله في موازين حسناتك

----------


## ام البلاد

يزاج الله خير خيتوه ..

الحمدالله , اللهم اهدني وهدي الجميع , ويسر لج اختي دربج ويعطيج على نيتج الطيبه ..

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> الله يجعله في موازين حسناتك


اللهم آمين وياج يالغالية
شكرا لمرورج العطر

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> يزاج الله خير خيتوه ..
> 
> الحمدالله , اللهم اهدني وهدي الجميع , ويسر لج اختي دربج ويعطيج على نيتج الطيبه ..


ويزاج خيرا يالغالية
اللهم آمين وياج يآرب العالمين
شكرا لمرورج العطر و دعواتج الطيبة

----------


## المعدن النفيس



----------


## الحياة*أمل

جزيتي خيرا باذن الله تعالى 
اللهم اجعلني ممن يستمعون القول ويتبعون أحسنه

----------


## مروه كمال

جزاكم الله خيرا ،بس استفسار بسيط هل العباه المطروزه باسود بعد حرام انا البس عبي بطرز اسود او شغل اسود وعليها نقاب بخمار لين تحت الارداف بس احيانا يكون الطرز من تحت وضحيلي الله يوفقج

----------


## munamoor

*
ال عبايات الحلوة و الشيك ما البسها الا يوم أسير بيت الوالدة اما 

الاسواق و غيرها عبايات مسكرة بالكامل و شيل ساده جي احس عمري غير ،،،،

احس عمري مميزة الكل بعبايات مزركشة و ملونة الا انا VIP و بجذا اكون بعيدة كل البعد 

عن الفتن*

----------


## توليب_أبيض

جزاك الله خير

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> جزاك الله خير


ويزاج خيرا أختي

----------


## المعدن النفيس



----------


## شمسة المرر

ربـ انني صنت نفسي وذاتي الا على
زوجي الحبيب ف احفظه
لي

----------


## ام عائش

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ام عائش

جزاك اله خيرا اختي الفاضله

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> جزاك الله خيرا اختي الفاضله


آمين ولج بالمثل أخية
اللهم اجعلنا ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه

----------

